# Abstand zw. Bildern entfernen



## Dusty00 (24. Juni 2005)

Hy,

Ich habe folgendes Problem! Ich würde gern für mein phpbb forum ein style etwas umändern! Ich habe hierzu die button leiste erweitert und will diese in die 2te Zeile bringen! Das Problem ist, dass die Bilder in der 2ten Reihe jetzt jedesmal einen Abstand nacheinander haben! Siehe Bild:

LINK 

Hier der Code:


```
<td width="100%" align="right">
            <table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
                <tr>
                    <td align="right"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_03.gif" alt="" width="418" height="92" border="0" /></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                    <td align="right">
						<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
							<tr>
								<td rowspan="2"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_07.gif" width="20" height="52" border="0" alt="" /></td>
								<td><a href="{U_FAQ}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_08.gif" width="39" height="22" border="0" alt="{L_FAQ}" /></a></td>
								<td><a href="{U_SEARCH}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_09.gif" width="57" height="22" border="0" alt="{L_SEARCH}" /></a></td>
								<td><a href="{U_MEMBERLIST}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_10.gif" width="118" height="22" border="0" alt="{L_MEMBERLIST}" /></a></td>
								<td><a href="{U_GROUP_CP}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_11.gif" width="132" height="22" border="0" alt="{L_USERGROUPS}" /></a></td>
								<td><a href="{U_PROFILE}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_12.gif" width="55" height="22" border="0" alt="{L_PROFILE}" /></a></td>
								<td><a href="{U_PRIVATEMSGS}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_13.gif" width="49" height="22" border="0" alt="{PRIVATE_MESSAGE_INFO}" /></a></td>
				
								<td rowspan="2"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_14.gif" width="21" height="52" border="0" alt="0" /></td>
							 </tr> 
							<tr> 
								<td colspan="6" align="right" valign="bottom" background="templates/BBTech/images/BBTech-hd_button.gif" height="30">
								
								<a href="{U_ALBUM}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/album.gif" width="51" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a>
								<a href="{U_SHOP}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/shop.gif" width="51" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a>
								<a href="{U_LOTTERY}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/Lotterie.gif" width="73" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a>
								<a href="rate.php"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/Bewertungen.gif" width="98" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a>
								<a href="{U_INDEX}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/home.gif" width="33" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a>
		
									<a href="{U_LOGIN_LOGOUT}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/logout.gif" border="0" alt="{L_LOGIN_LOGOUT}"/></a>
									<!-- BEGIN switch_user_logged_out -->
									<a href="{U_REGISTER}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/register.gif" border="0" alt="{L_REGISTER}"></a>								
									<!-- END switch_user_logged_out -->
								</td>
							</tr>					
						</table>
					</td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </td>
		<td bgcolor="#1E1E2A">
			<img src="templates/BBTech/images/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" />
		</td>		
    </tr>
</table>
<table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td valign="top" background="templates/BBTech/images/lt.gif">
			<img src="templates/BBTech/images/spacer.gif" width="15" height="1" border="0" alt="" />
		</td>
		<td width="100%" bgcolor="#1E1E2A" valign="top">
```

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

mfg

dust


----------



## lucide (25. Juni 2005)

Verfahre wie bei deinem esrten <tr>! Du wirst sicher bemerkt haben, daß du zwar bei der zweiten Zeile die Links eingegeben hast, jedoch jeweils übersehen hast, sie in <td></td> einzuschließen.


----------



## Maik (25. Juni 2005)

In der ersten Menüzeile befinden sich die Grafik-Links in einzelnen Tabellenzellen, in der zweiten Zeile befinden sich die Grafik-Links in einer einzigen Tabellenzelle. Der Abstand (= Leerzeichen) zwischen den Grafiken wird durch die Notation (Zeilenumbrüche) der Links innerhalb des Source-Codes erzeugt.


Lösungsvorschläge:

1. Baue die Grafik-Links ebenfalls in einzelne Tabellenzellen ein.

2. Notiere die Grafik-Links ohne Leerzeichen / Zeilenumbrüche in einer Zeile:


```
<td>
<a href="{U_ALBUM}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/album.gif" width="51" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a><a href="{U_SHOP}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/shop.gif" width="51" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a><a href="{U_LOTTERY}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/Lotterie.gif" width="73" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a><a href="rate.php"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/Bewertungen.gif" width="98" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a><a href="{U_INDEX}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/home.gif" width="33" height="24" border="0" alt="{L_INDEX}"/></a><a href="{U_LOGIN_LOGOUT}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/logout.gif" border="0" alt="{L_LOGIN_LOGOUT}"/></a><!-- BEGIN switch_user_logged_out --><a href="{U_REGISTER}"><img src="templates/BBTech/images/register.gif" border="0" alt="{L_REGISTER}"></a><!-- END switch_user_logged_out -->
</td>
```


----------

